# Battle for Atlantis



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The final book in the bestselling Atlantis series. This is where I had to wrap it all up and explain the mystery of who/what the Shadow was and the forces for good from across time and worlds have to come together to save our Earth, the last true Earth.

Now it's not a question of just stopping the Shadow. Green Beret Eric Dane, aided by Amelia Earhart, and from the past by the daughter of Crazy Horse must lead an assault into the Space Between and go to the very home of the Shadow and destroy them once and for all.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Congratulations on your book, Bob!

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and *more*, is included in our Forum Decorum. Be sure to read it thoroughly and check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Jenni (Feb 20, 2011)

Bob Mayer said:


> The final book in the bestselling Atlantis series. This is where I had to wrap it all up and explain the mystery of who/what the Shadow was and the forces for good from across time and worlds have to come together to save our Earth, the last true Earth.
> 
> Now it's not a question of just stopping the Shadow. Green Beret Eric Dane, aided by Amelia Earhart, and from the past by the daughter of Crazy Horse must lead an assault into the Space Between and go to the very home of the Shadow and destroy them once and for all.


When I was a little girl, Amelia Earhart was one of my personal heros. I wanted to be like her. To me she was everything I wanted to be like, but wasn't. It started me on a quest to prove girls could do anything boys could do....better.

These book fascinated me as did the Area 51 books. What I really like is the way you weave the real parts with the science fiction parts that actually pull the reader into this world as if it could be real. Not many authors can really do that well.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Now it's not a question of just stopping the Shadow. Green Beret Eric Dane, aided by Amelia Earhart, and from the past by the daughter of Crazy Horse must lead an assault into the Space Between and go to the very home of the Shadow and destroy them once and for all.


----------



## Steve Emmett (Mar 31, 2011)

I like the title. Will definitely check it out.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

This series is in the top 100 in science fiction and technothriller on Kindle.

Now it's not a question of just stopping the Shadow. Green Beret Eric Dane, aided by Amelia Earhart, and from the past by the daughter of Crazy Horse must lead an assault into the Space Between and go to the very home of the Shadow and destroy them once and for all.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

This series is in the top 100 in science fiction and technothriller on Kindle.

Now it's not a question of just stopping the Shadow. Green Beret Eric Dane, aided by Amelia Earhart, and from the past by the daughter of Crazy Horse must lead an assault into the Space Between and go to the very home of the Shadow and destroy them once and for all.http://www.amazon.com/BATTLE-FOR-ATLANTIS-ebook/dp/B003S9VKH2/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/BATTLE-FOR-ATLANTIS-ebook/dp/B003S9VKH2/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Now it's not a question of just stopping the Shadow. Green Beret Eric Dane, aided by Amelia Earhart, and from the past by the daughter of Crazy Horse must lead an assault into the Space Between and go to the very home of the Shadow and destroy them once and for all.http://www.amazon.com/BATTLE-FOR-ATLANTIS-ebook/dp/B003S9VKH2/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/BATTLE-FOR-ATLANTIS-ebook/dp/B003S9VKH2/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/BATTLE-FOR-ATLANTIS-ebook/dp/B003S9VKH2/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/BATTLE-FOR-ATLANTIS-ebook/dp/B003S9VKH2/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The lead book in this series is the #3 science fiction bestseller on UK Amazon, behind Game of Thrones.

The final book in the bestselling Atlantis series. This is where I had to wrap it all up and explain the mystery of who/what the Shadow was and the forces for good from across time and worlds have to come together to save our Earth, the last true Earth.

Now it's not a question of just stopping the Shadow. Green Beret Eric Dane, aided by Amelia Earhart, and from the past by the daughter of Crazy Horse must lead an assault into the Space Between and go to the very home of the Shadow and destroy them once and for all.








http://www.amazon.com/BATTLE-FOR-ATLANTIS-ebook/dp/B003S9VKH2/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The lead book in this series is the #3 science fiction bestseller on UK Amazon, behind Game of Thrones.

The final book in the bestselling Atlantis series. This is where I had to wrap it all up and explain the mystery of who/what the Shadow was and the forces for good from across time and worlds have to come together to save our Earth, the last true Earth.

Now it's not a question of just stopping the Shadow. Green Beret Eric Dane, aided by Amelia Earhart, and from the past by the daughter of Crazy Horse must lead an assault into the Space Between and go to the very home of the Shadow and destroy them once and for all.








http://www.amazon.com/Assault-on-Atlantis-ebook/dp/B003JBHNI4/ref=pd_sim_kinc_4?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Colin Taber (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm a sucker for an Atlantis tale. I've already bought my copy!


----------



## TWGallier (Apr 21, 2011)

This series sounds very interesting.  I'll check it out.  Thanks.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/BATTLE-FOR-ATLANTIS-ebook/dp/B003S9VKH2/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The lead book in this series is the #3 science fiction bestseller on UK Amazon, behind Game of Thrones.

The final book in the bestselling Atlantis series. This is where I had to wrap it all up and explain the mystery of who/what the Shadow was and the forces for good from across time and worlds have to come together to save our Earth, the last true Earth.

Now it's not a question of just stopping the Shadow. Green Beret Eric Dane, aided by Amelia Earhart, and from the past by the daughter of Crazy Horse must lead an assault into the Space Between and go to the very home of the Shadow and destroy them once and for all.








http://www.amazon.com/BATTLE-FOR-ATLANTIS-ebook/dp/B003S9VKH2/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The lead book in this series is the #3 science fiction bestseller on UK Amazon, behind Game of Thrones.

The final book in the bestselling Atlantis series. This is where I had to wrap it all up and explain the mystery of who/what the Shadow was and the forces for good from across time and worlds have to come together to save our Earth, the last true Earth.

Now it's not a question of just stopping the Shadow. Green Beret Eric Dane, aided by Amelia Earhart, and from the past by the daughter of Crazy Horse must lead an assault into the Space Between and go to the very home of the Shadow and destroy them once and for all.








http://www.amazon.com/BATTLE-FOR-ATLANTIS-ebook/dp/B003S9VKH2/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Hey Bob,
I have now read all the series and am 25% into this one.
A good read.
Congratulations, glad you brought the works to ebooks for us.

Just sayin......


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Appreciate it Geoff!


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The lead book in this series is the #3 science fiction bestseller on UK Amazon, behind Game of Thrones.

The final book in the bestselling Atlantis series. This is where I had to wrap it all up and explain the mystery of who/what the Shadow was and the forces for good from across time and worlds have to come together to save our Earth, the last true Earth.

Now it's not a question of just stopping the Shadow. Green Beret Eric Dane, aided by Amelia Earhart, and from the past by the daughter of Crazy Horse must lead an assault into the Space Between and go to the very home of the Shadow and destroy them once and for all.








http://www.amazon.com/BATTLE-FOR-ATLANTIS-ebook/dp/B003S9VKH2/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The lead book in this series is the #3 science fiction bestseller on UK Amazon, behind Game of Thrones.

The final book in the bestselling Atlantis series. This is where I had to wrap it all up and explain the mystery of who/what the Shadow was and the forces for good from across time and worlds have to come together to save our Earth, the last true Earth.

Now it's not a question of just stopping the Shadow. Green Beret Eric Dane, aided by Amelia Earhart, and from the past by the daughter of Crazy Horse must lead an assault into the Space Between and go to the very home of the Shadow and destroy them once and for all.








http://www.amazon.com/BATTLE-FOR-ATLANTIS-ebook/dp/B003S9VKH2/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The lead book in this series is the #3 science fiction bestseller on UK Amazon, behind Game of Thrones.

The final book in the bestselling Atlantis series. This is where I had to wrap it all up and explain the mystery of who/what the Shadow was and the forces for good from across time and worlds have to come together to save our Earth, the last true Earth.

Now it's not a question of just stopping the Shadow. Green Beret Eric Dane, aided by Amelia Earhart, and from the past by the daughter of Crazy Horse must lead an assault into the Space Between and go to the very home of the Shadow and destroy them once and for all.








http://www.amazon.com/BATTLE-FOR-ATLANTIS-ebook/dp/B003S9VKH2/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The lead book in this series is the #3 science fiction bestseller on UK Amazon, behind Game of Thrones.

The final book in the bestselling Atlantis series. This is where I had to wrap it all up and explain the mystery of who/what the Shadow was and the forces for good from across time and worlds have to come together to save our Earth, the last true Earth.

Now it's not a question of just stopping the Shadow. Green Beret Eric Dane, aided by Amelia Earhart, and from the past by the daughter of Crazy Horse must lead an assault into the Space Between and go to the very home of the Shadow and destroy them once and for all.








http://www.amazon.com/BATTLE-FOR-ATLANTIS-ebook/dp/B003S9VKH2/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The lead book in this series is the #3 science fiction bestseller on UK Amazon, behind Game of Thrones.

The final book in the bestselling Atlantis series. This is where I had to wrap it all up and explain the mystery of who/what the Shadow was and the forces for good from across time and worlds have to come together to save our Earth, the last true Earth.

Now it's not a question of just stopping the Shadow. Green Beret Eric Dane, aided by Amelia Earhart, and from the past by the daughter of Crazy Horse must lead an assault into the Space Between and go to the very home of the Shadow and destroy them once and for all.








http://www.amazon.com/BATTLE-FOR-ATLANTIS-ebook/dp/B003S9VKH2/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The lead book in this series is the #3 science fiction bestseller on UK Amazon, behind Game of Thrones.

The final book in the bestselling Atlantis series. This is where I had to wrap it all up and explain the mystery of who/what the Shadow was and the forces for good from across time and worlds have to come together to save our Earth, the last true Earth.

Now it's not a question of just stopping the Shadow. Green Beret Eric Dane, aided by Amelia Earhart, and from the past by the daughter of Crazy Horse must lead an assault into the Space Between and go to the very home of the Shadow and destroy them once and for all.








http://www.amazon.com/BATTLE-FOR-ATLANTIS-ebook/dp/B003S9VKH2/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The lead book in this series is the #3 science fiction bestseller on UK Amazon, behind Game of Thrones.

The final book in the bestselling Atlantis series. This is where I had to wrap it all up and explain the mystery of who/what the Shadow was and the forces for good from across time and worlds have to come together to save our Earth, the last true Earth.

Now it's not a question of just stopping the Shadow. Green Beret Eric Dane, aided by Amelia Earhart, and from the past by the daughter of Crazy Horse must lead an assault into the Space Between and go to the very home of the Shadow and destroy them once and for all







http://www.amazon.com/BATTLE-FOR-ATLANTIS-ebook/dp/B003S9VKH2/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The lead book in this series is the #3 science fiction bestseller on UK Amazon, behind Game of Thrones.

The final book in the bestselling Atlantis series. This is where I had to wrap it all up and explain the mystery of who/what the Shadow was and the forces for good from across time and worlds have to come together to save our Earth, the last true Earth.

Now it's not a question of just stopping the Shadow. Green Beret Eric Dane, aided by Amelia Earhart, and from the past by the daughter of Crazy Horse must lead an assault into the Space Between and go to the very home of the Shadow and destroy them once and for all







http://www.amazon.com/BATTLE-FOR-ATLANTIS-ebook/dp/B003S9VKH2/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The lead book in this series is the #3 science fiction bestseller on UK Amazon, behind Game of Thrones.

The final book in the bestselling Atlantis series. This is where I had to wrap it all up and explain the mystery of who/what the Shadow was and the forces for good from across time and worlds have to come together to save our Earth, the last true Earth.

Now it's not a question of just stopping the Shadow. Green Beret Eric Dane, aided by Amelia Earhart, and from the past by the daughter of Crazy Horse must lead an assault into the Space Between and go to the very home of the Shadow and destroy them once and for all







http://www.amazon.com/BATTLE-FOR-ATLANTIS-ebook/dp/B003S9VKH2/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## JuliaJamieson (Sep 19, 2011)

Enjoyed the first Atlantis book a lot, Bob! Need to catch up on the series. 


Julia


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The lead book in this series is the #3 science fiction bestseller on UK Amazon, behind Game of Thrones.

The final book in the bestselling Atlantis series. This is where I had to wrap it all up and explain the mystery of who/what the Shadow was and the forces for good from across time and worlds have to come together to save our Earth, the last true Earth.

Now it's not a question of just stopping the Shadow. Green Beret Eric Dane, aided by Amelia Earhart, and from the past by the daughter of Crazy Horse must lead an assault into the Space Between and go to the very home of the Shadow and destroy them once and for all







http://www.amazon.com/BATTLE-FOR-ATLANTIS-ebook/dp/B003S9VKH2/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The lead book in this series is the #3 science fiction bestseller on UK Amazon, behind Game of Thrones.

The final book in the bestselling Atlantis series. This is where I had to wrap it all up and explain the mystery of who/what the Shadow was and the forces for good from across time and worlds have to come together to save our Earth, the last true Earth.

Now it's not a question of just stopping the Shadow. Green Beret Eric Dane, aided by Amelia Earhart, and from the past by the daughter of Crazy Horse must lead an assault into the Space Between and go to the very home of the Shadow and destroy them once and for all







http://www.amazon.com/BATTLE-FOR-ATLANTIS-ebook/dp/B003S9VKH2/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The lead book in this series is the #3 science fiction bestseller on UK Amazon, behind Game of Thrones.

The final book in the bestselling Atlantis series. This is where I had to wrap it all up and explain the mystery of who/what the Shadow was and the forces for good from across time and worlds have to come together to save our Earth, the last true Earth.

Now it's not a question of just stopping the Shadow. Green Beret Eric Dane, aided by Amelia Earhart, and from the past by the daughter of Crazy Horse must lead an assault into the Space Between and go to the very home of the Shadow and destroy them once and for all







http://www.amazon.com/BATTLE-FOR-ATLANTIS-ebook/dp/B003S9VKH2/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The lead book in this series is the #3 science fiction bestseller on UK Amazon, behind Game of Thrones.

The final book in the bestselling Atlantis series. This is where I had to wrap it all up and explain the mystery of who/what the Shadow was and the forces for good from across time and worlds have to come together to save our Earth, the last true Earth.

Now it's not a question of just stopping the Shadow. Green Beret Eric Dane, aided by Amelia Earhart, and from the past by the daughter of Crazy Horse must lead an assault into the Space Between and go to the very home of the Shadow and destroy them once and for all







http://www.amazon.com/BATTLE-FOR-ATLANTIS-ebook/dp/B003S9VKH2/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The lead book in this series is the #3 science fiction bestseller on UK Amazon, behind Game of Thrones.

The final book in the bestselling Atlantis series. This is where I had to wrap it all up and explain the mystery of who/what the Shadow was and the forces for good from across time and worlds have to come together to save our Earth, the last true Earth.

Now it's not a question of just stopping the Shadow. Green Beret Eric Dane, aided by Amelia Earhart, and from the past by the daughter of Crazy Horse must lead an assault into the Space Between and go to the very home of the Shadow and destroy them once and for all







http://www.amazon.com/BATTLE-FOR-ATLANTIS-ebook/dp/B003S9VKH2/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The lead book in this series is the #3 science fiction bestseller on UK Amazon, behind Game of Thrones.

The final book in the bestselling Atlantis series. This is where I had to wrap it all up and explain the mystery of who/what the Shadow was and the forces for good from across time and worlds have to come together to save our Earth, the last true Earth.

Now it's not a question of just stopping the Shadow. Green Beret Eric Dane, aided by Amelia Earhart, and from the past by the daughter of Crazy Horse must lead an assault into the Space Between and go to the very home of the Shadow and destroy them once and for all







http://www.amazon.com/BATTLE-FOR-ATLANTIS-ebook/dp/B003S9VKH2/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The lead book in this series is the #3 science fiction bestseller on UK Amazon, behind Game of Thrones.

The final book in the bestselling Atlantis series. This is where I had to wrap it all up and explain the mystery of who/what the Shadow was and the forces for good from across time and worlds have to come together to save our Earth, the last true Earth.

Now it's not a question of just stopping the Shadow. Green Beret Eric Dane, aided by Amelia Earhart, and from the past by the daughter of Crazy Horse must lead an assault into the Space Between and go to the very home of the Shadow and destroy them once and for all







http://www.amazon.com/BATTLE-FOR-ATLANTIS-ebook/dp/B003S9VKH2/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The lead book in this series is the #3 science fiction bestseller on UK Amazon, behind Game of Thrones.

The final book in the bestselling Atlantis series. This is where I had to wrap it all up and explain the mystery of who/what the Shadow was and the forces for good from across time and worlds have to come together to save our Earth, the last true Earth.

Now it's not a question of just stopping the Shadow. Green Beret Eric Dane, aided by Amelia Earhart, and from the past by the daughter of Crazy Horse must lead an assault into the Space Between and go to the very home of the Shadow and destroy them once and for all







http://www.amazon.com/BATTLE-FOR-ATLANTIS-ebook/dp/B003S9VKH2/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The final book in the bestselling Atlantis series. This is where I had to wrap it all up and explain the mystery of who/what the Shadow was and the forces for good from across time and worlds have to come together to save our Earth, the last true Earth.

Now it's not a question of just stopping the Shadow. Green Beret Eric Dane, aided by Amelia Earhart, and from the past by the daughter of Crazy Horse must lead an assault into the Space Between and go to the very home of the Shadow and destroy them once and for all







http://www.amazon.com/BATTLE-FOR-ATLANTIS-ebook/dp/B003S9VKH2/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The final book in the bestselling Atlantis series. This is where I had to wrap it all up and explain the mystery of who/what the Shadow was and the forces for good from across time and worlds have to come together to save our Earth, the last true Earth.

Now it's not a question of just stopping the Shadow. Green Beret Eric Dane, aided by Amelia Earhart, and from the past by the daughter of Crazy Horse must lead an assault into the Space Between and go to the very home of the Shadow and destroy them once and for all







http://www.amazon.com/BATTLE-FOR-ATLANTIS-ebook/dp/B003S9VKH2/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The final book in the bestselling Atlantis series. This is where I had to wrap it all up and explain the mystery of who/what the Shadow was and the forces for good from across time and worlds have to come together to save our Earth, the last true Earth.

Now it's not a question of just stopping the Shadow. Green Beret Eric Dane, aided by Amelia Earhart, and from the past by the daughter of Crazy Horse must lead an assault into the Space Between and go to the very home of the Shadow and destroy them once and for all







http://www.amazon.com/BATTLE-FOR-ATLANTIS-ebook/dp/B003S9VKH2/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The final book in the bestselling Atlantis series. This is where I had to wrap it all up and explain the mystery of who/what the Shadow was and the forces for good from across time and worlds have to come together to save our Earth, the last true Earth.

Now it's not a question of just stopping the Shadow. Green Beret Eric Dane, aided by Amelia Earhart, and from the past by the daughter of Crazy Horse must lead an assault into the Space Between and go to the very home of the Shadow and destroy them once and for all







http://www.amazon.com/BATTLE-FOR-ATLANTIS-ebook/dp/B003S9VKH2/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The final book in the bestselling Atlantis series. This is where I had to wrap it all up and explain the mystery of who/what the Shadow was and the forces for good from across time and worlds have to come together to save our Earth, the last true Earth.

Now it's not a question of just stopping the Shadow. Green Beret Eric Dane, aided by Amelia Earhart, and from the past by the daughter of Crazy Horse must lead an assault into the Space Between and go to the very home of the Shadow and destroy them once and for all







http://www.amazon.com/BATTLE-FOR-ATLANTIS-ebook/dp/B003S9VKH2/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The final book in the bestselling Atlantis series. This is where I had to wrap it all up and explain the mystery of who/what the Shadow was and the forces for good from across time and worlds have to come together to save our Earth, the last true Earth.

Now it's not a question of just stopping the Shadow. Green Beret Eric Dane, aided by Amelia Earhart, and from the past by the daughter of Crazy Horse must lead an assault into the Space Between and go to the very home of the Shadow and destroy them once and for all







http://www.amazon.com/BATTLE-FOR-ATLANTIS-ebook/dp/B003S9VKH2/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The final book in the bestselling Atlantis series. This is where I had to wrap it all up and explain the mystery of who/what the Shadow was and the forces for good from across time and worlds have to come together to save our Earth, the last true Earth.

Now it's not a question of just stopping the Shadow. Green Beret Eric Dane, aided by Amelia Earhart, and from the past by the daughter of Crazy Horse must lead an assault into the Space Between and go to the very home of the Shadow and destroy them once and for all







http://www.amazon.com/BATTLE-FOR-ATLANTIS-ebook/dp/B003S9VKH2/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The final book in the bestselling Atlantis series. This is where I had to wrap it all up and explain the mystery of who/what the Shadow was and the forces for good from across time and worlds have to come together to save our Earth, the last true Earth.

Now it's not a question of just stopping the Shadow. Green Beret Eric Dane, aided by Amelia Earhart, and from the past by the daughter of Crazy Horse must lead an assault into the Space Between and go to the very home of the Shadow and destroy them once and for all







http://www.amazon.com/BATTLE-FOR-ATLANTIS-ebook/dp/B003S9VKH2/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The final book in the bestselling Atlantis series. This is where I had to wrap it all up and explain the mystery of who/what the Shadow was and the forces for good from across time and worlds have to come together to save our Earth, the last true Earth.

Now it's not a question of just stopping the Shadow. Green Beret Eric Dane, aided by Amelia Earhart, and from the past by the daughter of Crazy Horse must lead an assault into the Space Between and go to the very home of the Shadow and destroy them once and for all







http://www.amazon.com/BATTLE-FOR-ATLANTIS-ebook/dp/B003S9VKH2/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The final book in the bestselling Atlantis series. This is where I had to wrap it all up and explain the mystery of who/what the Shadow was and the forces for good from across time and worlds have to come together to save our Earth, the last true Earth.

Now it's not a question of just stopping the Shadow. Green Beret Eric Dane, aided by Amelia Earhart, and from the past by the daughter of Crazy Horse must lead an assault into the Space Between and go to the very home of the Shadow and destroy them once and for all







http://www.amazon.com/BATTLE-FOR-ATLANTIS-ebook/dp/B003S9VKH2/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The final book in the bestselling Atlantis series. This is where I had to wrap it all up and explain the mystery of who/what the Shadow was and the forces for good from across time and worlds have to come together to save our Earth, the last true Earth.

Now it's not a question of just stopping the Shadow. Green Beret Eric Dane, aided by Amelia Earhart, and from the past by the daughter of Crazy Horse must lead an assault into the Space Between and go to the very home of the Shadow and destroy them once and for all







http://www.amazon.com/BATTLE-FOR-ATLANTIS-ebook/dp/B003S9VKH2/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The final book in the bestselling Atlantis series. This is where I had to wrap it all up and explain the mystery of who/what the Shadow was and the forces for good from across time and worlds have to come together to save our Earth, the last true Earth.

Now it's not a question of just stopping the Shadow. Green Beret Eric Dane, aided by Amelia Earhart, and from the past by the daughter of Crazy Horse must lead an assault into the Space Between and go to the very home of the Shadow and destroy them once and for all







http://www.amazon.com/BATTLE-FOR-ATLANTIS-ebook/dp/B003S9VKH2/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The final book in the bestselling Atlantis series. This is where I had to wrap it all up and explain the mystery of who/what the Shadow was and the forces for good from across time and worlds have to come together to save our Earth, the last true Earth.

Now it's not a question of just stopping the Shadow. Green Beret Eric Dane, aided by Amelia Earhart, and from the past by the daughter of Crazy Horse must lead an assault into the Space Between and go to the very home of the Shadow and destroy them once and for all







http://www.amazon.com/BATTLE-FOR-ATLANTIS-ebook/dp/B003S9VKH2/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The final book in the bestselling Atlantis series. This is where I had to wrap it all up and explain the mystery of who/what the Shadow was and the forces for good from across time and worlds have to come together to save our Earth, the last true Earth.

Now it's not a question of just stopping the Shadow. Green Beret Eric Dane, aided by Amelia Earhart, and from the past by the daughter of Crazy Horse must lead an assault into the Space Between and go to the very home of the Shadow and destroy them once and for all







http://www.amazon.com/BATTLE-FOR-ATLANTIS-ebook/dp/B003S9VKH2/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The final book in the bestselling Atlantis series. This is where I had to wrap it all up and explain the mystery of who/what the Shadow was and the forces for good from across time and worlds have to come together to save our Earth, the last true Earth.

Now it's not a question of just stopping the Shadow. Green Beret Eric Dane, aided by Amelia Earhart, and from the past by the daughter of Crazy Horse must lead an assault into the Space Between and go to the very home of the Shadow and destroy them once and for all







http://www.amazon.com/BATTLE-FOR-ATLANTIS-ebook/dp/B003S9VKH2/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The final book in the bestselling Atlantis series. This is where I had to wrap it all up and explain the mystery of who/what the Shadow was and the forces for good from across time and worlds have to come together to save our Earth, the last true Earth.

Now it's not a question of just stopping the Shadow. Green Beret Eric Dane, aided by Amelia Earhart, and from the past by the daughter of Crazy Horse must lead an assault into the Space Between and go to the very home of the Shadow and destroy them once and for all







http://www.amazon.com/BATTLE-FOR-ATLANTIS-ebook/dp/B003S9VKH2/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The final book in the bestselling Atlantis series. This is where I had to wrap it all up and explain the mystery of who/what the Shadow was and the forces for good from across time and worlds have to come together to save our Earth, the last true Earth.

Now it's not a question of just stopping the Shadow. Green Beret Eric Dane, aided by Amelia Earhart, and from the past by the daughter of Crazy Horse must lead an assault into the Space Between and go to the very home of the Shadow and destroy them once and for all







http://www.amazon.com/BATTLE-FOR-ATLANTIS-ebook/dp/B003S9VKH2/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The final book in the bestselling Atlantis series. This is where I had to wrap it all up and explain the mystery of who/what the Shadow was and the forces for good from across time and worlds have to come together to save our Earth, the last true Earth.

Now it's not a question of just stopping the Shadow. Green Beret Eric Dane, aided by Amelia Earhart, and from the past by the daughter of Crazy Horse must lead an assault into the Space Between and go to the very home of the Shadow and destroy them once and for all







http://www.amazon.com/BATTLE-FOR-ATLANTIS-ebook/dp/B003S9VKH2/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The final book in the bestselling Atlantis series. This is where I had to wrap it all up and explain the mystery of who/what the Shadow was and the forces for good from across time and worlds have to come together to save our Earth, the last true Earth.

Now it's not a question of just stopping the Shadow. Green Beret Eric Dane, aided by Amelia Earhart, and from the past by the daughter of Crazy Horse must lead an assault into the Space Between and go to the very home of the Shadow and destroy them once and for all







http://www.amazon.com/BATTLE-FOR-ATLANTIS-ebook/dp/B003S9VKH2/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The final book in the bestselling Atlantis series. This is where I had to wrap it all up and explain the mystery of who/what the Shadow was and the forces for good from across time and worlds have to come together to save our Earth, the last true Earth.

Now it's not a question of just stopping the Shadow. Green Beret Eric Dane, aided by Amelia Earhart, and from the past by the daughter of Crazy Horse must lead an assault into the Space Between and go to the very home of the Shadow and destroy them once and for all








http://www.amazon.com/BATTLE-FOR-ATLANTIS-ebook/dp/B003S9VKH2/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The final book in the bestselling Atlantis series. This is where I had to wrap it all up and explain the mystery of who/what the Shadow was and the forces for good from across time and worlds have to come together to save our Earth, the last true Earth.

Now it's not a question of just stopping the Shadow. Green Beret Eric Dane, aided by Amelia Earhart, and from the past by the daughter of Crazy Horse must lead an assault into the Space Between and go to the very home of the Shadow and destroy them once and for all







http://www.amazon.com/BATTLE-FOR-ATLANTIS-ebook/dp/B003S9VKH2/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The final book in the bestselling Atlantis series. This is where I had to wrap it all up and explain the mystery of who/what the Shadow was and the forces for good from across time and worlds have to come together to save our Earth, the last true Earth.

Now it's not a question of just stopping the Shadow. Green Beret Eric Dane, aided by Amelia Earhart, and from the past by the daughter of Crazy Horse must lead an assault into the Space Between and go to the very home of the Shadow and destroy them once and for all







http://www.amazon.com/BATTLE-FOR-ATLANTIS-ebook/dp/B003S9VKH2/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The final book in the bestselling Atlantis series. This is where I had to wrap it all up and explain the mystery of who/what the Shadow was and the forces for good from across time and worlds have to come together to save our Earth, the last true Earth.

Now it's not a question of just stopping the Shadow. Green Beret Eric Dane, aided by Amelia Earhart, and from the past by the daughter of Crazy Horse must lead an assault into the Space Between and go to the very home of the Shadow and destroy them once and for all







http://www.amazon.com/BATTLE-FOR-ATLANTIS-ebook/dp/B003S9VKH2/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The final book in the bestselling Atlantis series. This is where I had to wrap it all up and explain the mystery of who/what the Shadow was and the forces for good from across time and worlds have to come together to save our Earth, the last true Earth.

Now it's not a question of just stopping the Shadow. Green Beret Eric Dane, aided by Amelia Earhart, and from the past by the daughter of Crazy Horse must lead an assault into the Space Between and go to the very home of the Shadow and destroy them once and for all







http://www.amazon.com/BATTLE-FOR-ATLANTIS-ebook/dp/B003S9VKH2/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The final book in the bestselling Atlantis series. This is where I had to wrap it all up and explain the mystery of who/what the Shadow was and the forces for good from across time and worlds have to come together to save our Earth, the last true Earth.

Now it's not a question of just stopping the Shadow. Green Beret Eric Dane, aided by Amelia Earhart, and from the past by the daughter of Crazy Horse must lead an assault into the Space Between and go to the very home of the Shadow and destroy them once and for all







http://www.amazon.com/BATTLE-FOR-ATLANTIS-ebook/dp/B003S9VKH2/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The final book in the bestselling Atlantis series. This is where I had to wrap it all up and explain the mystery of who/what the Shadow was and the forces for good from across time and worlds have to come together to save our Earth, the last true Earth.

Now it's not a question of just stopping the Shadow. Green Beret Eric Dane, aided by Amelia Earhart, and from the past by the daughter of Crazy Horse must lead an assault into the Space Between and go to the very home of the Shadow and destroy them once and for all







http://www.amazon.com/BATTLE-FOR-ATLANTIS-ebook/dp/B003S9VKH2/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The final book in the bestselling Atlantis series. This is where I had to wrap it all up and explain the mystery of who/what the Shadow was and the forces for good from across time and worlds have to come together to save our Earth, the last true Earth.

Now it's not a question of just stopping the Shadow. Green Beret Eric Dane, aided by Amelia Earhart, and from the past by the daughter of Crazy Horse must lead an assault into the Space Between and go to the very home of the Shadow and destroy them once and for all







http://www.amazon.com/BATTLE-FOR-ATLANTIS-ebook/dp/B003S9VKH2/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON (Mar 14, 2011)

Congratulations on your bestselling book!   I wish you a million book sales now!


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The final book in the bestselling Atlantis series. This is where I had to wrap it all up and explain the mystery of who/what the Shadow was and the forces for good from across time and worlds have to come together to save our Earth, the last true Earth.









Now it's not a question of just stopping the Shadow. Green Beret Eric Dane, aided by Amelia Earhart, and from the past by the daughter of Crazy Horse must lead an assault into the Space Between and go to the very home of the Shadow and destroy them once and for all
http://www.amazon.com/BATTLE-FOR-ATLANTIS-ebook/dp/B003S9VKH2/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The final book in the bestselling Atlantis series. This is where I had to wrap it all up and explain the mystery of who/what the Shadow was and the forces for good from across time and worlds have to come together to save our Earth, the last true Earth.









Now it's not a question of just stopping the Shadow. Green Beret Eric Dane, aided by Amelia Earhart, and from the past by the daughter of Crazy Horse must lead an assault into the Space Between and go to the very home of the Shadow and destroy them once and for all
http://www.amazon.com/BATTLE-FOR-ATLANTIS-ebook/dp/B003S9VKH2/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The final book in the bestselling Atlantis series. This is where I had to wrap it all up and explain the mystery of who/what the Shadow was and the forces for good from across time and worlds have to come together to save our Earth, the last true Earth.









Now it's not a question of just stopping the Shadow. Green Beret Eric Dane, aided by Amelia Earhart, and from the past by the daughter of Crazy Horse must lead an assault into the Space Between and go to the very home of the Shadow and destroy them once and for all
http://www.amazon.com/BATTLE-FOR-ATLANTIS-ebook/dp/B003S9VKH2/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The final book in the bestselling Atlantis series. This is where I had to wrap it all up and explain the mystery of who/what the Shadow was and the forces for good from across time and worlds have to come together to save our Earth, the last true Earth.









Now it's not a question of just stopping the Shadow. Green Beret Eric Dane, aided by Amelia Earhart, and from the past by the daughter of Crazy Horse must lead an assault into the Space Between and go to the very home of the Shadow and destroy them once and for all
http://www.amazon.com/BATTLE-FOR-ATLANTIS-ebook/dp/B003S9VKH2/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The final book in the bestselling Atlantis series. This is where I had to wrap it all up and explain the mystery of who/what the Shadow was and the forces for good from across time and worlds have to come together to save our Earth, the last true Earth.









Now it's not a question of just stopping the Shadow. Green Beret Eric Dane, aided by Amelia Earhart, and from the past by the daughter of Crazy Horse must lead an assault into the Space Between and go to the very home of the Shadow and destroy them once and for all
http://www.amazon.com/BATTLE-FOR-ATLANTIS-ebook/dp/B003S9VKH2/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The final book in the bestselling Atlantis series. This is where I had to wrap it all up and explain the mystery of who/what the Shadow was and the forces for good from across time and worlds have to come together to save our Earth, the last true Earth.









Now it's not a question of just stopping the Shadow. Green Beret Eric Dane, aided by Amelia Earhart, and from the past by the daughter of Crazy Horse must lead an assault into the Space Between and go to the very home of the Shadow and destroy them once and for all
http://www.amazon.com/BATTLE-FOR-ATLANTIS-ebook/dp/B003S9VKH2/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The final book in the bestselling Atlantis series. This is where I had to wrap it all up and explain the mystery of who/what the Shadow was and the forces for good from across time and worlds have to come together to save our Earth, the last true Earth.









Now it's not a question of just stopping the Shadow. Green Beret Eric Dane, aided by Amelia Earhart, and from the past by the daughter of Crazy Horse must lead an assault into the Space Between and go to the very home of the Shadow and destroy them once and for all
http://www.amazon.com/BATTLE-FOR-ATLANTIS-ebook/dp/B003S9VKH2/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The final book in the bestselling Atlantis series. This is where I had to wrap it all up and explain the mystery of who/what the Shadow was and the forces for good from across time and worlds have to come together to save our Earth, the last true Earth.









Now it's not a question of just stopping the Shadow. Green Beret Eric Dane, aided by Amelia Earhart, and from the past by the daughter of Crazy Horse must lead an assault into the Space Between and go to the very home of the Shadow and destroy them once and for all
http://www.amazon.com/BATTLE-FOR-ATLANTIS-ebook/dp/B003S9VKH2/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The final book in the bestselling Atlantis series. This is where I had to wrap it all up and explain the mystery of who/what the Shadow was and the forces for good from across time and worlds have to come together to save our Earth, the last true Earth.









Now it's not a question of just stopping the Shadow. Green Beret Eric Dane, aided by Amelia Earhart, and from the past by the daughter of Crazy Horse must lead an assault into the Space Between and go to the very home of the Shadow and destroy them once and for all
http://www.amazon.com/BATTLE-FOR-ATLANTIS-ebook/dp/B003S9VKH2/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The final book in the bestselling Atlantis series. This is where I had to wrap it all up and explain the mystery of who/what the Shadow was and the forces for good from across time and worlds have to come together to save our Earth, the last true Earth.









Now it's not a question of just stopping the Shadow. Green Beret Eric Dane, aided by Amelia Earhart, and from the past by the daughter of Crazy Horse must lead an assault into the Space Between and go to the very home of the Shadow and destroy them once and for all
http://www.amazon.com/BATTLE-FOR-ATLANTIS-ebook/dp/B003S9VKH2/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The final book in the bestselling Atlantis series. This is where I had to wrap it all up and explain the mystery of who/what the Shadow was and the forces for good from across time and worlds have to come together to save our Earth, the last true Earth.









Now it's not a question of just stopping the Shadow. Green Beret Eric Dane, aided by Amelia Earhart, and from the past by the daughter of Crazy Horse must lead an assault into the Space Between and go to the very home of the Shadow and destroy them once and for all
http://www.amazon.com/BATTLE-FOR-ATLANTIS-ebook/dp/B003S9VKH2/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The final book in the bestselling Atlantis series. This is where I had to wrap it all up and explain the mystery of who/what the Shadow was and the forces for good from across time and worlds have to come together to save our Earth, the last true Earth.









Now it's not a question of just stopping the Shadow. Green Beret Eric Dane, aided by Amelia Earhart, and from the past by the daughter of Crazy Horse must lead an assault into the Space Between and go to the very home of the Shadow and destroy them once and for all
http://www.amazon.com/BATTLE-FOR-ATLANTIS-ebook/dp/B003S9VKH2/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The final book in the bestselling Atlantis series. This is where I had to wrap it all up and explain the mystery of who/what the Shadow was and the forces for good from across time and worlds have to come together to save our Earth, the last true Earth.









Now it's not a question of just stopping the Shadow. Green Beret Eric Dane, aided by Amelia Earhart, and from the past by the daughter of Crazy Horse must lead an assault into the Space Between and go to the very home of the Shadow and destroy them once and for all
http://www.amazon.com/BATTLE-FOR-ATLANTIS-ebook/dp/B003S9VKH2/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The final book in the bestselling Atlantis series. This is where I had to wrap it all up and explain the mystery of who/what the Shadow was and the forces for good from across time and worlds have to come together to save our Earth, the last true Earth.









Now it's not a question of just stopping the Shadow. Green Beret Eric Dane, aided by Amelia Earhart, and from the past by the daughter of Crazy Horse must lead an assault into the Space Between and go to the very home of the Shadow and destroy them once and for all
http://www.amazon.com/BATTLE-FOR-ATLANTIS-ebook/dp/B003S9VKH2/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The final book in the bestselling Atlantis series. This is where I had to wrap it all up and explain the mystery of who/what the Shadow was and the forces for good from across time and worlds have to come together to save our Earth, the last true Earth.









Now it's not a question of just stopping the Shadow. Green Beret Eric Dane, aided by Amelia Earhart, and from the past by the daughter of Crazy Horse must lead an assault into the Space Between and go to the very home of the Shadow and destroy them once and for all
http://www.amazon.com/BATTLE-FOR-ATLANTIS-ebook/dp/B003S9VKH2/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The final book in the bestselling Atlantis series. This is where I had to wrap it all up and explain the mystery of who/what the Shadow was and the forces for good from across time and worlds have to come together to save our Earth, the last true Earth.









Now it's not a question of just stopping the Shadow. Green Beret Eric Dane, aided by Amelia Earhart, and from the past by the daughter of Crazy Horse must lead an assault into the Space Between and go to the very home of the Shadow and destroy them once and for all
http://www.amazon.com/BATTLE-FOR-ATLANTIS-ebook/dp/B003S9VKH2/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The final book in the bestselling Atlantis series. This is where I had to wrap it all up and explain the mystery of who/what the Shadow was and the forces for good from across time and worlds have to come together to save our Earth, the last true Earth.









Now it�s not a question of just stopping the Shadow. Green Beret Eric Dane, aided by Amelia Earhart, and from the past by the daughter of Crazy Horse must lead an assault into the Space Between and go to the very home of the Shadow and destroy them once and for all
http://www.amazon.com/BATTLE-FOR-ATLANTIS-ebook/dp/B003S9VKH2/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The final book in the bestselling Atlantis series. This is where I had to wrap it all up and explain the mystery of who/what the Shadow was and the forces for good from across time and worlds have to come together to save our Earth, the last true Earth.









Now it's not a question of just stopping the Shadow. Green Beret Eric Dane, aided by Amelia Earhart, and from the past by the daughter of Crazy Horse must lead an assault into the Space Between and go to the very home of the Shadow and destroy them once and for all
http://www.amazon.com/BATTLE-FOR-ATLANTIS-ebook/dp/B003S9VKH2/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The final book in the bestselling Atlantis series. This is where I had to wrap it all up and explain the mystery of who/what the Shadow was and the forces for good from across time and worlds have to come together to save our Earth, the last true Earth.









Now it's not a question of just stopping the Shadow. Green Beret Eric Dane, aided by Amelia Earhart, and from the past by the daughter of Crazy Horse must lead an assault into the Space Between and go to the very home of the Shadow and destroy them once and for all
http://www.amazon.com/BATTLE-FOR-ATLANTIS-ebook/dp/B003S9VKH2/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The final book in the bestselling Atlantis series. This is where I had to wrap it all up and explain the mystery of who/what the Shadow was and the forces for good from across time and worlds have to come together to save our Earth, the last true Earth.









Now it's not a question of just stopping the Shadow. Green Beret Eric Dane, aided by Amelia Earhart, and from the past by the daughter of Crazy Horse must lead an assault into the Space Between and go to the very home of the Shadow and destroy them once and for all
http://www.amazon.com/BATTLE-FOR-ATLANTIS-ebook/dp/B003S9VKH2/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The final book in the bestselling Atlantis series. This is where I had to wrap it all up and explain the mystery of who/what the Shadow was and the forces for good from across time and worlds have to come together to save our Earth, the last true Earth.









Now it's not a question of just stopping the Shadow. Green Beret Eric Dane, aided by Amelia Earhart, and from the past by the daughter of Crazy Horse must lead an assault into the Space Between and go to the very home of the Shadow and destroy them once and for all
http://www.amazon.com/BATTLE-FOR-ATLANTIS-ebook/dp/B003S9VKH2/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The final book in the bestselling Atlantis series. This is where I had to wrap it all up and explain the mystery of who/what the Shadow was and the forces for good from across time and worlds have to come together to save our Earth, the last true Earth.









Now it's not a question of just stopping the Shadow. Green Beret Eric Dane, aided by Amelia Earhart, and from the past by the daughter of Crazy Horse must lead an assault into the Space Between and go to the very home of the Shadow and destroy them once and for all
http://www.amazon.com/BATTLE-FOR-ATLANTIS-ebook/dp/B003S9VKH2/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The final book in the bestselling Atlantis series. This is where I had to wrap it all up and explain the mystery of who/what the Shadow was and the forces for good from across time and worlds have to come together to save our Earth, the last true Earth.









Now it's not a question of just stopping the Shadow. Green Beret Eric Dane, aided by Amelia Earhart, and from the past by the daughter of Crazy Horse must lead an assault into the Space Between and go to the very home of the Shadow and destroy them once and for all
http://www.amazon.com/BATTLE-FOR-ATLANTIS-ebook/dp/B003S9VKH2/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The final book in the bestselling Atlantis series. This is where I had to wrap it all up and explain the mystery of who/what the Shadow was and the forces for good from across time and worlds have to come together to save our Earth, the last true Earth.









Now it's not a question of just stopping the Shadow. Green Beret Eric Dane, aided by Amelia Earhart, and from the past by the daughter of Crazy Horse must lead an assault into the Space Between and go to the very home of the Shadow and destroy them once and for all
http://www.amazon.com/BATTLE-FOR-ATLANTIS-ebook/dp/B003S9VKH2/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The final book in the bestselling Atlantis series. This is where I had to wrap it all up and explain the mystery of who/what the Shadow was and the forces for good from across time and worlds have to come together to save our Earth, the last true Earth.









Now it's not a question of just stopping the Shadow. Green Beret Eric Dane, aided by Amelia Earhart, and from the past by the daughter of Crazy Horse must lead an assault into the Space Between and go to the very home of the Shadow and destroy them once and for all
http://www.amazon.com/BATTLE-FOR-ATLANTIS-ebook/dp/B003S9VKH2/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The final book in the bestselling Atlantis series. This is where I had to wrap it all up and explain the mystery of who/what the Shadow was and the forces for good from across time and worlds have to come together to save our Earth, the last true Earth.









Now it's not a question of just stopping the Shadow. Green Beret Eric Dane, aided by Amelia Earhart, and from the past by the daughter of Crazy Horse must lead an assault into the Space Between and go to the very home of the Shadow and destroy them once and for all
http://www.amazon.com/BATTLE-FOR-ATLANTIS-ebook/dp/B003S9VKH2/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------

